# Interesting take on Adam and Eve



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3zyuvNnTcNY..


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes very interesting. Makes one do a second take on the theme, a Purpose Driven Life amd on the purpose of the Kingdom and of course the "world" is once again turned upside down.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 5, 2011)

"Schmegegge"


----------



## formula1 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re:*

Interesting point of view, though it attempts to make light of the fall from grace and therefore makes grace of lesser effect if one were to accept it. I'll stick with justification by Grace through the power of Christ Jesus.

Romans 5:12-21
1 Corinthians 15:22
1 Corinthians 15:45


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 6, 2011)

Very interesting!!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 6, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Interesting point of view, though it attempts to make light of the fall from grace and therefore makes grace of lesser effect if one were to accept it. I'll stick with justification by Grace through the power of Christ Jesus.
> 
> Romans 5:12-21
> 1 Corinthians 15:22
> 1 Corinthians 15:45



It could be stated that it does not make light the fall or of grace to have lesser effect.

The good Rabbi states that the fall was a choice. And it can, and it is said, that to be a servant is a choice. To be a deciple and to do the will of God is a choice far beyond mere personal salvation.

It could be argued that the choice Adam and Eve made waned with the generations and was lost up to Noah, and then lost again up to Jesus and his Kingdom, which we are looseing again, for ignoring the implications of the Kingdom and stressing exclusively a personal salvation and a personal eternity in my opinion.

I don't know if the background the good Rabbi uses to tell his Adam and Eve story is valid, but really the choice that Adam and Eve made ( according to him) is it not a choice  similar that we are called to make or not-- for the Sermon on the Mount? This Sermon is not a call  to personal salvation via what we know as the Great Commission. Rather, it is a call to making peace and to justice in this world--not for our personal benefit, but for the benefit of all--and might I add, that through the Kingdom --the setting of this world right side up... And this was also the purpose of Adam and Eve according to the good Rabbi.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 6, 2011)

At 1:43 minutes of the story, the story concluded.
The rest of the story reminds me of what is so often done to the Gospel of our Lord.


----------



## apoint (Jun 6, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> At 1:43 minutes of the story, the story concluded.
> The rest of the story reminds me of what is so often done to the Gospel of our Lord.



 Agreed.. Just because he is a rabi dont mean a thing, no more than any other preacher.


----------



## thedeacon (Jun 7, 2011)

I listened to the story very carefully but still did not understand all the the  Rabbi had to say.

As I listened I realized that this man, like me takes a lot of liberties when he tells a story.

The first thing I noticed is he said that Adam and Eve couldn't wait even one hour before eating of the tree.

Next he said that God used bad psychology and he did it on purpose. Not bad for an embillished story but I am sure that it is not even remotely proveable. Be careful how you add things to the word of God.

Then he said even if it (Adam and Eve and the partaking of the fruit) happened. "of course it happened".

He then said that Adam said, "The only thing that needs fixing is the tree". Funny I haven't read that or ever heard the concept before.

He leads me to believe that God wanted them to eat from the tree and that we along with Adam misunderstood his motives when he told them not to eat of the tree. I thought God was strict concerning his commandments.

In itself I did find the story interesting, but wrong. In itself I find the story intertaining, but wrong. In itself I can see where the story could be used for teaching purpuses, but basically wrong.

I think I would like this teacher and could learn a lot from him and I don't think that he believes what he is saying is solid truth. I don't know who his audience is, and that is important. If they are people well grounded in the truth I say ok, but and a strong but, if they are people that are novices in the word he needs to be careful in his words.

I love to tell and listen to stories, I am a storyteller and I love to embellish the truth and make it more interesting but I am careful not to lead anyone in the wrong direction, and we have to be careful who is lending us their ear.

There is a lot of positive in what he said but I don't have the time to address it and I don't like long post. This is just some of my thoughts and they are worth about as much as you paid for them.

I do not condemn this man just question him as I do myself sometimes.

God bless


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 7, 2011)

*Here who The Rabbi is*

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...**http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manis_Friedman


----------

